# NY storm pictures 3/7- 3/9



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone in Buffalo or Rochester have any action pictures and snow totals for your area??


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Here in Niagara county the paper said we got 16", that sounds about right. Half of it was pretty heavy and nasty. Sorry no pics.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

from friday to sunday we got 23.9 inches we have not seen snow like that in a long time. The news said that those snow fall amounts have not been seen is 13 yrs. We spent all day with two skidsteers and 2 plow trucks stacking snow at one of our places. going to bed for a week now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We got about 20 inches. Another weather bust. Said it would be bad . just snowed that's all.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I love your sig grandview. I check every day to see how long i have till this white junk is over with...


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Any pics or videos?


----------



## Capital Land (Feb 10, 2008)

My name is justin , i am from upstate newyork . the capital area.. who did you guys get to make your web pages ? or was there a site that took you through it >?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

We got 14-20".. This storm was a PITA as has been all to common this season. Some places got all snow. Others got snow, then 1/2" rain, then 1" of sleet, then 9 more inches of snow on top.

Heavy, nasty, won't backdrag worth a crap mess.. Then 40mph wind today. Had a few 5' tall windrows by the end of the day and a few piles over 10' tall.

Just got home a few minutes ago. Spent 59 1/2 hours in the truck. I'm ready for bed.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

here are some pics I took

View attachment 37311


View attachment 37312


View attachment 37313


View attachment 37314


View attachment 37315


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICTURES APIK.......WHATS THAT PLOW DOIN PARKED?*


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

nickplowing1972;540393 said:


> *NICE PICTURES APIK.......WHATS THAT PLOW DOIN PARKED?*


We both needed a nap


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

apik1;540438 said:


> We both needed a nap


no joke i parkd saturday morning at home to get some grub and i had like 4 calls from my buddys driving past there like did u break something i am like no i was out all night. fighting a losing war. nobodys going anywhere and if they do there morons. my drives were alot cleaner then the streets.


----------

